# what kind of ammo in an AR?



## ben10 (Feb 22, 2010)

What brand do you guys shoot out of your AR's?I shoot ultra max in my 223 and american eagle FMJs in my 308. I don't shoot steel cases and i dont like breaking the bank either. Just curious what you guys use, or do you reload?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Handloads mostly, but did shoot some HSM 50grV-max that worked very well out of a 16" 1:9" twist. Corbon 69gr & 77gr SMKs have worked well for barrel break in on my 20" Lilja 1:8" twist.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I manly hand load all my ammo. When I just want it to go bang or I am only shooting 100yds I shoot only Wolf. This ammo is good three to four inch ammo. I have shot over 5,000 rds of this ammo and besides is lack of accuracy it is good. It is a little high priced for what you get at least you can let the casings fly.

I have been thinking about pulling some of the bullets and seating a good hunting bullet and see if I can get any accuracy. If I do I was thinking about using that ammo for coyote hunting. That way I do not have to worry about finding brass. Brass is not all that spendy but still I do not want to lose any.

Chuck Norris doesnt wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

I also shoot handloads exclusively in my lr .308. I use 168gr sierra matchking or the 150 grain #3037 hornady FMJ BT's...love em both...but the MK is not for hunting


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have shot quite a few deer with Match King bullets and they work pretty darn well.

4 out of 5 doctors fail to recommend Chuck Norris as a solution to most problems. Also, 80% of doctors die unexplained, needlessly brutal deaths.


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

People said:


> I have shot quite a few deer with Match King bullets and they work pretty darn well.
> 
> Oh, Forgive me for following the manufacturers recommendations and suggesting others do also....I also hear running over deer with vehicles works well to kill them also...Another thing not manufacturer recommended


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

in2chaos not a problem. I have an old pickup that has killed so many deer it is not funny. It is such a magnet have replacement bulbs in the cabin. I also do not slow down any more when deer are on the road or next to it. Taking antlers to the radiator does suck but that does not happen every often.


----------

